# My photo used on a Czech website



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 14, 2014)

Ran across one of my photos on a Czech website this morning. Im not mad, just would like it taken down. I was going to email them however with it being in Czech, would the person even understand what I am asking? Should I just email and see what happens?

if you are the curious type, heres the link: Letní speciál o slune?ních brýlích II. ?ást | ?ernábílá.cz

Its the brunette with orange dress and white sunglasses.


----------



## Designer (Aug 14, 2014)

Send your note in English.  If the webmaster doesn't read English, he will probably find someone who can.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 14, 2014)

Translated the page and it gives credits to image authors....if they don't list you then you may have to chase that person down also (whoever is taking credit for your work)


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 14, 2014)

pthrift said:


> Translated the page and it gives credits to image authors....if they don't list you then you may have to chase that person down also (whoever is taking credit for your work)



I didnt see any credit when I did the google translate. Ill go look again though

Edit: saw it at the very end. If the image is credited, can it be used with out permission then?


----------



## pthrift (Aug 14, 2014)

Quote from site: " Author introductory picture: bcrudo

Image author in the text: Shutter_Inc.

Image author in the text: Stinna"


This was just below the picture of the girl in blue after whatever commentary there was about her


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 14, 2014)

No your image can not be used without permission even with credit, unless you released it under a creative commons license. 

I've had this happen to me as well, apparently my images are very popular over in Eastern Europe and a company actually released a line of puzzles based on them.....  At the end of the day the hassle of trying to go after them just wasnt worth it. Just something for you to consider before wading in and causing yourself undue stress....is it really worth it?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 14, 2014)

The only thing I would do is ask them to pull it. If they refused, honestly Id just say screw it but I give the benefit of doubt that people are kind and are willing to do the right thing when asked.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 14, 2014)

I do remember this shot, it was posted on TPF a while ago. Great shot btw.  Most young Czechs speak or at least read English so it should not be a prolem.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2014)

Berne Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

U.S.Copyright Office


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2014)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Ran across one of my photos on a Czech website this morning. Im not mad, just would like it taken down. I was going to email them however with it being in Czech, would the person even understand what I am asking? Should I just email and see what happens?
> 
> if you are the curious type, heres the link: Letní speciál o slune?ních brýlích II. ?ást | ?ernábílá.cz
> 
> Its the brunette with orange dress and white sunglasses.



Yeah...a good photo. Well worth stealing actually! I cannot read the language, but i bet it goes with the text! You know you're making good pictures when people start stealing them *and using them* to illustrate articles.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 14, 2014)

from the article via google translate:

"In the first episode , we introduce you to some hot summer tips for trendy sunglasses. In the course pilots are timeless, elegant edges and round glasses inspired by John Lennon. On his coming to lovers of exclusive design and pastel colors. But how to choose the right shape to fit exactly to your face? You can fall in love with disgustingly precious stones Svarowski dotted with glasses, but what you will, when they are not in? The glasses you have to not only feel good, but must fit like a glove.[h=2]The oval face? Sitting everything![/h]
(my image here)

Owners oval face can congratulate. There is almost no limits and fits them almost all types of glasses. So it depends only on your judgment and trend type to fall in love and you wear them. The only shape that is not recommended is the one with thick-rimmed round. You can choose according to color glasses, all types of glass and therefore do not have to worry about whether you will sit. Worse is that a round face, which strictly do not fit round glasses. How much better do you do when you bet on a triangular shape, which gives optically sharper facial features. An excellent choice is needed glasses or rimless The heavy broad-rimmed. If you have a square face, choose sunglasses which soften your features. This is done by selecting the rimless glasses or those in the shape of a cat eye. "Cat eyes" this year are not only trendy, but also your perspective lends a new dimension. With these glasses you can go to celebrate the event and to work. Be elegant and at the same time their!

(other image)

What to do if you have a heart-shaped face? The ideal choice is the square glasses, which gradually expand outwards. Also suitable are round or oval shaped glasses. Bet on security - the pilot that never go out of fashion. On the other hand rather quickly forget sunglasses with large lenses, which would unnecessarily stressed tapering chin. Choose from the summer collection of glasses and go for neon colors, ethnic motifs and shiny design."


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2014)

TWO EASY STEPS FOR USING THE DMCA TAKEDOWN NOTICE TO BATTLE COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT

Help! I've Been Infringed! - Now What Do I Do?

Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System | NatureScapes.Net ? The Resource for Nature Photographers


----------



## slackercruster (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice pix OP.


----------



## slackercruster (Aug 14, 2014)

SoulfulRecover said:


> The only thing I would do is ask them to pull it. If they refused, honestly Id just say screw it but I give the benefit of doubt that people are kind and are willing to do the right thing when asked.



Let us know how you do. I looked at your work, nice clean stuff.  In the future only put your pix on the net at places that don't allow downloads. You can disable downloads at Flickr. 

I'm the other way with my photos...I encourage people to download and use my pix. But I don't make a living at it so $ is not on the agenda...freezing time is.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 14, 2014)

KmH said:


> TWO EASY STEPS FOR USING THE DMCA TAKEDOWN NOTICE TO BATTLE COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT
> 
> Help! I've Been Infringed! - Now What Do I Do?
> 
> Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System | NatureScapes.Net ? The Resource for Nature Photographers




Thank you for all the links!




slackercruster said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I would do is ask them to pull it. If they refused, honestly Id just say screw it but I give the benefit of doubt that people are kind and are willing to do the right thing when asked.
> ...



Thanks. Ill have to go check my flickr settings. I had it at one point where you could not download the images but I must have changed it or something at some point.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2014)

There is no way to keep someone from copying any photo you have online - screen shot.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 15, 2014)

Got an email this morning from the website and they were apologetic and said they would remove the image at once.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm glad they agreed to take down the photo. I wondered if you were able to determine exactly what the site is. It looks at first like an online magazine but it only seems to have Google/Adsense ads not published ads in their language, so I thought maybe it's someone's fashion blog. Some of those links at the bottom seem to show where the article came from which made me wonder if your photo was published or used elsewhere and this site just reposts articles and pictures (the photos all look like they've been professionally done but this site does not seem to be a published magazine, there doesn't seem to be any subscription info., etc.).

I don't know if you have your photos posted other places as well or not but Flickr did make changes at some point. So many sites have Terms & Conditions that state that site users retain rights to their photos _but_ - that the site may _use, reproduce,_ _distribute, sublicense,_ etc. So often just using a site means agreeing to their Terms which allow usage.


----------



## runnah (Aug 17, 2014)

You think they would have Czech'ed with you first!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 17, 2014)

Golden rule I have about pictures...

If you don't want others to use it on the web, don't post it in the first place.

Why I haven't been around for a few years.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 22, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm glad they agreed to take down the photo. I wondered if you were able to determine exactly what the site is. It looks at first like an online magazine but it only seems to have Google/Adsense ads not published ads in their language, so I thought maybe it's someone's fashion blog. Some of those links at the bottom seem to show where the article came from which made me wonder if your photo was published or used elsewhere and this site just reposts articles and pictures (the photos all look like they've been professionally done but this site does not seem to be a published magazine, there doesn't seem to be any subscription info., etc.).
> 
> I don't know if you have your photos posted other places as well or not but Flickr did make changes at some point. So many sites have Terms & Conditions that state that site users retain rights to their photos _but_ - that the site may _use, reproduce,_ _distribute, sublicense,_ etc. So often just using a site means agreeing to their Terms which allow usage.



It seems like its just a blog. From the email, it sounded like the person who wrote the article and found the photos is the owner of the blog and its the source. Maybe not.


----------

